# Sexing Discus



## roshan_anil (Feb 7, 2014)

I really need help in sexing my discus . I cant tell if they are male or female . I've attanched the pics .
Please help me out guys . ray:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've heard this is a reliable method of sexing discus.

















From:
http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~davidr/discus/articles/sexingdiscus.html


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

They're too young for any accuracy at this point. 

The geometry method would suggest the first one is a male. Can't tell from the picture on the 2nd one. 

Really, need to wait until they are in the 5 - 6 inch range and you should be able to tell by the tips of the fins and the foreheads to be certain.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

Both discus are female. Note that the tail is distinctly longer than the fins... I have discus that look exactly like those. The males tend to be larger and have fins that match the edge of the tail in length while the females run smaller with the edge of the tail sticking out... This sexing method as shown by the drawings above I think is the best way to sex discus until they lay eggs...


----------

